
What Acquihire Really Means - aaronbrethorst
http://www.feld.com/archives/2015/07/acquihire-really-means.html
======
gumby
The Aquihire model works with the curent "micro-VC" (translation: angel). Just
don't think of them as investors in companies; think of them as agents: the
team produces a demonstration project which is good enough to get them hired.
The investor funded the project, so gets a cut. Oh, and the early adopters who
validated the team's execution? Sorry, the product is EOLed.

Apart from nomenclature these aren't really startups and their funders aren't
really VCs.

